# Magnesium opinion please



## Shmigelz (May 31, 2002)

Does anyone here take magnesium and it works great. But then after a while it seems not to work as well or very well at all.If this has happened to anyone. Did you do anything to change/help out the situation??


----------



## Meg04 (Mar 9, 2003)

Hi,I take magnesium oxide (835mg) every 2 or 3 nights. The other nights I blend Flax seed oil with a mixture of Flax seed/Psyllium Husk/Oat bran.And of course, a tablespoon of Flax seed oil in the AM. Seems to work so far.I never seem to have luck if I don't vary my routine at least a bit!


----------



## Shadowz (Feb 26, 2003)

i also take magnesium oxide every 3-4 nights about 750-1000mg . Normal magnesium is no good it has to be stuff like magnesium oxide.. it works very well for me


----------



## Shmigelz (May 31, 2002)

How long have you all been taking magnesium???Thanks


----------



## Cordy (Jul 1, 2002)

I am thinking that I can take all the magnesium I want, but If I don't include soluble fibers in my diet during the day before I take the mag at night, I won't go the next day. I am thinking the mag is useless unless it has something to work with. I was very surprised to find that I took 1000 mgs of mag oxide yesterday, 1/2 in am and 1/2 in pm, and NOTHING happened this morning--VERY SURPRISED! But I ate poorly yesterday---didn't have any cooked vegetables, and forgot to eat fruit. so that is how i came up with my theory about the uselessness of mag w/o proper food to work on. what do ya all think? ghitta?


----------



## Shadowz (Feb 26, 2003)

well I dont think thats right , course magnesium oxide works fine for me , and i never eat any vegtables or fruit ( im allergic to vegs and fruit ) but mag. works fine for me


----------



## ghitta (Jul 6, 2002)

hi all. i don't really know; everyone is different. i'm discovering that magnesium citrate, allegedly more absorbable by the body than mag oxide, doesn't do a thing for me. i need to stick to mag oxide. and like others here, if i ignore cooked veg etc, then it doesn't do much either. also, i've never heard of anybody being "allergic" to fruits and vegetables. that doesn't sound right. allergic to certain foods, sure, but fruits & veg across the board? anyway, right now even the Rotor Rooter man couldn't help me as i'm menstruating and all systems are shut down, apparently. g-


----------



## Cordy (Jul 1, 2002)

ghitta--me too exactly. bowels are simply not working. Hey! not even with that chlorophyll? What do you do when this happens, g? just wait it out, or do you do enemas, or use a gloved hand to get it out. I just do not let it sit in there, I take it out manually if it won't move any other way. Otherwise, I would get nothing else done. Constipation is a load that sticks you with a paralysis to heavy to move.


----------



## percy (Feb 10, 2003)

Where do you guys buy magnesium. Is it just from a health store. I've never tried using it before. the effects of zelnorm have diminished on me and I need to try something else while I'm taking a break from Zelnorm.


----------



## Tiss (Aug 22, 2000)

I take mag citrate (capsules) and it works for me. I've heard you need to wait for a few hours before your take any other meds. Does anyone know how long you should wait before other meds can be taken?


----------



## ghitta (Jul 6, 2002)

to cordelia and others: yesterday i was a mess, threw out all my mag citrate supps, went to the local health food store, bought Twinlab's 400mg mag oxide (and nothing else mixed in, just mag oxide, 400mg per tablet) - took one with lunch and another with dinner last night, went like a charm this morning. i'm not taking my chlorophyl right now cause i've got my period and the liquid chlorophyl i use is derived from alfalfa which can be a blood thinner (the last thing i need at the moment) but will resume when menstruation overwith. to cordelia, in answer to your q's: fingercots and manual extraction, you betcha, plus i'll also wait until something "happens"....took forever yesterday morning. but i swear by mag oxide. to the previous posting: i buy ALL my vite and mineral supps in a HEALTH FOOD STORE because what you find in general supermarkets and drugstores are bad bad bad and full of other stuff, not organic, generally mass produced by hideous pharmacutical companies, and so forth. they tend to be full of fillers, animal gelatin, (from non organic sources hence full of steroids, antibiotics, growth hormones, etc) and who knows what else. it's worth the extra money to buy good quality supplements. g-


----------



## Meg04 (Mar 9, 2003)

Tiss,I think the general rule of thumb is 2-3 hours between medications.I am taking a couple and this gets complicated sometimes.I take my magnesium oxide at night with a glass of water before bed.Somebody said they take it with food. I have always read the opposite. Could somebody clarify? With food, or without???-meg


----------



## ghitta (Jul 6, 2002)

every single mag supplement i have ever taken says "take with meals".........i take all my vites and mineral supps with food. g-


----------



## Cordy (Jul 1, 2002)

to ghitta--re: Took 400 mgs mag with lunch and 400 with dinner, and "went like a charm this morning" ---It's very important that you share with us also WHAT YOU ATE yesterday, because anyone reading your post could just think, "oh, all i have to do is take magnesium", and go out and take the same dose you took, and either get bad side effects or get no result because THEY ARE NOT ALSO DOING THE GOOD FOOD THINGS YOU ARE DOING. Magnesium does not work on it's own. It has to have something to move along. Please tell us what you ate yesterday,and i mean for the entire day, it will make things so much clearer for us. thank you. And as regards where to purchase magnesium---you've now got me thinking. the magnesium that give me the worst side effects (racey thinking, hyperness, headaches, nervousnes) is oxide from the grocery store. I have never tried oxide from the healthfood store, for instance Twinlabs brand, which I highly regard, hmmm......seems I might need to try that before i rule-out magnesium altogether. Nonetheless, i am coming to the conclusion that what I EAT is far more important than any pill i take, (see my 2 posts on "WOW", and "Food Prep and Exercise-time for") thanks


----------



## honichou (Jun 30, 2002)

So, I have something to add to the mix. I have been taking magnesium oxide for about 3 weeks, along with Citrucel and Miralax. At first, I was taking 1200 mg a day. Over the past three weeks, I have had to keep reducing the amount of magnesium. Now, I am down to 600 mg, and I think that that even this is too much. My doctor told me that this might happen. It seems that I'm very sensitive to magnesium.I agree that magnesium has to have something to work on. It pulls water into the the bowel, and it also causes the bowel to contract.I hope I get down to 100 mg a day.Steven


----------



## Meg04 (Mar 9, 2003)

Hi, Could anybody tell me what magnesium needs to be taken with? Soluble fibre?? I've always taken it on an empty stomach with lots of water, but has never done much.Thanks!-meg


----------



## Bronzee (Sep 25, 1999)

I get awful bad smellling gas..when i took the mags..so i stop taking it the odor was very embrassing when i was out in public and i couldn't stand to smell it myself so i went back to the stool softners.i was take one 3 xs a day with my meals..it helps a bet.


----------



## ghitta (Jul 6, 2002)

cordelia - you are very right - mag by itself doesn't cut it; one needs to eat and drink right, etc. among other things. at this point, i can't even remember what i ate the other day but i'm pretty sure for dinner we had homemade soup with lots of fresh kale, onions, garlic, tomatoes, olive oil, zucchini etc. that's what probably did the trick. this morning, i am off my routine as we had a dinner party out, ate way too late, got up way too late, and now i'm all blocked up and hurting. when my routine changes, i get all screwed up and only getting right back on it helps. it will probably take me four hours to "go" this morning, if i go at all, what a pain! well, tonight we'll have fresh tomatoes with buffalo mozzarella, tons of olive oil, fresh basil and perhaps my soup again with fresh bread. that should do it for tomorrow morning. also, yesterday, i forgot my lunchtime mag, so there you are. g-


----------



## Meg04 (Mar 9, 2003)

hi, somebody mentioned miralax in this thread, and chlorophyll. could anybody tell me how these work, and if they are good for long term use??-meg


----------



## Citylady403 (Apr 15, 2003)

I'm very interested in this subject, and went to find the government's Recommended Daily Allowance (see below.) I don't believe everything I read, but this is from Whole Foods website and WholeHealth MD:Magnesium * What Is It? * Health Benefits * Forms * Recommended Intake * If You Get Too Little * If You Get Too Much * General Dosage Information * Guidelines for Use * General Interaction * Possible Side Effects * CautionsWhat Is It?Essential for hundreds of chemical reactions that occur in the body every second, the mineral magnesium has received surprisingly little attention over the years. Recent findings, however, suggest that it also has important health-promoting benefits, from an ability to prevent heart disease to a role in treating such chronic conditions as fibromylagia and diabetes.Unfortunately, most people don't get enough magnesium in their daily diets, mainly because they eat great quantities of processed foods, which provide scant amounts of this important mineral. The effects of stress, intense physical activity, or the use of certain medications can also cause magnesium deficiency. Some diseases, such as diabetes and alcoholism, can cause low magnesium levels too.Supplements are one way to ensure that you get enough magnesium. You'll find several forms available: magnesium citrate, magnesium aspartate, magnesium carbonate, magnesium gluconate, magnesium oxide, and magnesium sulfate.Health BenefitsMagnesium plays a variety of roles in the body. Not only is it critical for energy production and proper nerve function, it also promotes muscle relaxation and helps the body produce and use insulin. Like calcium, another mineral it's commonly paired with in supplement products, magnesium is involved in the formation of bones and teeth, the clotting of blood, and the regulation of heart rhythm. Magnesium, sometimes taken in combination with calcium, is often used to treat such ailments as back pain, high blood pressure, depression, anxiety and panic, muscle cramps, and migraine headache.Prevent osteoporosis. Magnesium helps the body convert vitamin Dï¿½which the body needs to take advantage of bone-strengthening calciumï¿½into a form that it can use efficiently. By contributing to increased bone density, the mineral may help stall the onset of the debilitating, bone-thinning disease known as osteoporosis.Note: Magnesium has also been found to be useful for a number of other disorders. For information on these additional ailments, see our Dosage Recommendations Chart for Magnesium.Forms * tablet * powder * capsuleRecommended IntakeThe government recently established new goals for the Recommended Daily Intake of magnesium for men and women. The Recommended Dietary Allowance (RDA) is now just one component of the new calculations, but is still the figure most important in trying to establish how much you need. The new RDAs are as follows for magnesium: * For men ages 19 to 30: 400 mg a day. * For women ages 19 to 30: 310 mg a day. * For men ages 31 to 50: 420 mg a day. * For women ages 31 to 50: 320 mg a day. * For men ages 51 to 70: 420 mg a day. * For women ages 51 to 70: 320 mg a day.For more information on RDAs and other dietary guidelines, see Government Dietary Guidelines.If You Get Too LittleLow levels of magnesium can increase your risk for complications of heart disease and diabetes. You may also be more susceptible to muscle cramps, various chronic pain conditions, and muscle fatigue. Symptoms of a severe deficiency include irregular heartbeat, general fatigue, muscle spasms, irritability, nervousness, and confusion.If You Get Too MuchDiarrhea and nausea are the most common side effects of ingesting too much magnesium. If the body is unable to process particularly high doses of magnesium, muscle weakness, lethargy, confusion, and difficulty breathing may develop. Serious overdose of this mineral is rare.General Dosage InformationSpecial tip: * When selecting a magnesium product, try magnesium citrate first; it's the form that the body absorbs best. Magnesium oxide is often the cheapest form available, but it's also the most poorly absorbed.For heart disease prevention: Take 400 mg of magnesium a day.For angina prevention: Take 200 mg twice a day.For arrythmias, congestive heart failure, and asthma: Take 400 mg twice a day.Be sure to check out our Dosage Recommendations Chart for Magnesium, which lists therapeutic dosages for specific ailments at a glance.Guidelines for UseTo enhance absorption, take magnesium supplements with food. If you happen to consume a high-fiber diet and also don't get much magnesium, however, take the supplements between meals--and not with soda or wheat bran. These contain substances (phosphoric acid and phytates, respectively) that can interfere with the absorption of the magnesium.If diarrhea develops with magnesium supplements, either reduce the dose or take magnesium in the form of magnesium gluconate or magnesium sulfate. Both of these forms are easy to digest.When calculating your daily dose, keep in mind that some prescription and over-the-counter medicines--certain antacid products, for example--contain magnesium as well.When taking magnesium to control asthma, fibromyalgia, heart disease, or other chronic conditions in particular, be patient. It may take six weeks or more to absorb adequate amounts of magnesium to benefit stressed body parts and notice a difference in your condition.Muscle cramps, aches, and pains related to sports injuries are best treated with a regimen that supplies two parts calcium to one part magnesium.When taking magnesium to protect against migraines, first correct any magnesium deficiency and then take a 2-to-1 calcium-magnesium combination to maintain a healthy balance of these two minerals and protect against future headaches.To most effectively relieve PMS pain, it's usually a good idea to take magnesium along with vitamin B6.General InteractionsMagnesium and calcium have competing effects on many of the body's chemical pathways. For this reason, combination magnesium and calcium products&#151;or multimineral supplements&#151;are often recommended for maintaining a proper balance of these minerals.Magnesium can reduce the effectiveness of tetracycline antibiotics. Take magnesium supplements one to three hours before or after using this type of medication.Note: For information on interactions with specific generic drugs, see our WholeHealthMD Drug/Nutrient Interactions Chart.CautionsIf you have any type of kidney or heart disease, consult your doctor before taking magnesium.Ailments DosageConstipation 400ï¿½800 mg a day as neededDisclaimer: All material provided in the WholeHealthMD Reference Library is provided for educational purposes only. Consult your own physician regarding the applicability of any opinions or recommendations with respect to your symptoms or medical condition.Home : Health Info : Supplements : Magnesium


----------



## Meg04 (Mar 9, 2003)

thanks for the info citylady.. i have been taking magnesium oxide every 3 days, 2 x 835mg. this article mentioned that mag. citrate was more absorbable. has anyone tried citrate for constipation??-meg


----------



## jenifer moor (Apr 14, 2002)

If you are taking magnesium for constipation you don't want it to be absorbable. Thats why the oxide is the best. I find that as with all laxatives they work best if you vary the routine and don't take the same thing every day otherwise the effect wears off. Have been on magnesium for about a year and it still works. Hurrah!!


----------



## ghitta (Jul 6, 2002)

slowtogo is right. mag citrate does not work for me as well as mag oxide so that's what i stick with, 400 to 800 mg per day, in two doses. g-


----------



## sugarbaby (Jun 24, 2002)

I take one magnesium oxide (500 mg.) every night after the evening meal. Then drink at least one 8 oz. glass of water. It works the next morning after my morning coffee. I was formerly DEPENDENT on a tea with senna, so I am very happy to have found the information about magnesium on this web site.


----------



## Tiss (Aug 22, 2000)

I use 800-1000mg of mag citrate (capsules) at night. Someone posted that mag. that is less absorbable is better, why is that??


----------



## jenifer moor (Apr 14, 2002)

Magnesium oxide's main cleansing benefits are in promoting hydration ie it forms water in the intestine. The oxidation and hydration process helps soften and liquify the impacted faecal matter. I guess this is why less absorbable forms of magnesium would be better. Folk who are taking magnesium for reasons other than as a cleansing agent may benefit more from other forms.


----------



## Citylady403 (Apr 15, 2003)

By the way, the supplement Ensure is well-known in hospitals for its osmotic properties (read "ability to cause D"), my doc says. This is partially because it has 1/3 RDA for magnesium(106mg?). I find it helpful with C, easy on the GI tract, and filling.


----------



## Citylady403 (Apr 15, 2003)

Correction, Ensure has 1/4 of the government's recommended daily allowance of magnesium.


----------



## EYEBSER2 (Apr 27, 2003)

Never heard of magnesium for IBS-C, (interesting) only for heart patients and high blood pressure. (I know if I get little muscle twitches anywhere in the body I tank up on extra magnesium and they go away.) The old Milk of Magnesium, yes, cause D and had a warning on the label. Foods high in magnesium are Spinach, Avocados, Chocolate, Pumpkin seeds, Oysters, Sunflower seeds, Brazil nuts, Amaranth, Buckwheat, Almonds, Quinoa, Barley. Those who crave chocolate are often said to be low in magnesium. Many of these foods listed above we IBS-C folks can't tolerate, especially if high in fat, so it is a good idea to supplement. I always read, for years now, that minerals in general were more absorbed by the body if taken at night before bed. There is a new school of thought that because most of us are all low in magnesium that the ratio of calcium to mag. should be 1:1, equal parts of both. As to type it depends on what works best for the individual. Most of you here seem to know. BTW, TwinLabs Mag caps is oxide but you can buy it in any form including a mix of different forms from other good companies. Any knowlegable cardiologist will have his patients who have had a heart attack on supplemental magnesium, and a note about blood levels. Just because blood tests say you are in the normal or above range for magnesium doesn't mean the cells are taking it up. That is one reason it is almost impossible to overdose on it. Thank you for getting info off of the Whole Foods website. They are great. My daughter works as an exec.in their corporate offices in Austin and is always advising me. Besides, Whole Foods stock keeps climbing dispite the recent stock slump!


----------



## Shmigelz (May 31, 2002)

Arrghhh! What the hell!!I was taking magnesium/Calcium supplement for a couple months and it worked wonders!! Now it seems to have stopped again!!!!!!!!!!Sheesh!!Take more, take less, try diff type??


----------



## essex (Apr 8, 2003)

Having read all the great stuff on this thread about magnesium oxide and despite being told it is not available in the UK, I still decided to ask for it in a health food shop. The pharmacist was quite shocked that I wanted it, said it was not reccommended to be taken and instead suggested magnesium taurate 2x 915mg/day. What does anyone think to this?Also, yesterday I was suffering with bad bloating, related to C, so increased my fruit intake loads, had a good BM this morning but am still bloated, maybe this phase of bloat is not linked to C????


----------



## essex (Apr 8, 2003)

I'd really like some opinions on magnesium oxide v magnesium taurate. Thanks


----------

